# MTB Headlight



## Greg (Aug 28, 2008)

Never thought I'd consider one, but after tonight riding in the fading light, I thought it might be a lot of fun to do a few night rides this fall. Nothing crazy, but the twisties at Nassahegan would be a blast in the dark. I think my wife would kill me if I said I was heading out night riding though. :-o


----------



## bvibert (Aug 28, 2008)

I definitely want to get one, but they seem pretty expensive...  I've seen plans to make them cheaply out of submersible pond lights though...


----------



## marcski (Aug 28, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I definitely want to get one, but they seem pretty expensive...  I've seen plans to make them cheaply out of submersible pond lights though...



Weight would be an issue in this homemade version, no?

I, too, have wanted one and have done some research but have yet to take the plunge.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 28, 2008)

marcski said:


> Weight would be an issue in this homemade version, no?
> 
> I, too, have wanted one and have done some research but have yet to take the plunge.



The home made ones that I've seen didn't look any more heavy that any consumer ones I've seen.  The heaviest part is going to be the battery pack...


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 28, 2008)

i'm looking as well and the best bang for the buck so far seems to be the dinotte 200L at $150-170although i haven't pulled the trigger - if i find anything else i'll post it up


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 28, 2008)

could you do something with this on/under a bike helmet?
http://www.backcountry.com/store/PRT0018/Princeton-Tec-Aurora-Headlamp.html


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 28, 2008)

my guess is not enough throw - people i talk to say 180 lumens min, thats why the big bucks. i've heard the only real cheap ($75) altenative is mounting cree(?) flashlight(s) to you helmet somehow but it sounds like a pita and a waste of 75 beans if it doesn't work out


----------



## severine (Aug 28, 2008)

Good idea for the fading light as the season's change, but pretty pricey. :-? No suggestions here... At least you guys have your headlamps, right?  Maybe you can get by with those somehow for now?


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 29, 2008)

My advice:
A light on your bike so you can see where your bike is headed, but also one of these clipped to your helmet vizor so you can see where you're looking.
http://www.amazon.com/Hybrid-Light-...28-2152810?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1220013782&sr=8-1


----------



## Greg (Aug 29, 2008)

severine said:


> Good idea for the fading light as the season's change, but pretty pricey. :-? No suggestions here... At least you guys have your headlamps, right?  Maybe you can get by with those somehow for now?



The problem is that it needs to be pretty dark to get much of an effect. At dusk, it just won't help much, I'd imagine. Kinda like how when you head into a night skiing session, there are those few runs where there's enough natural light to offset the lights and everything is flat. Once it gets good and dark the terrain lights up nicely.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> The problem is that it needs to be pretty dark to get much of an effect. At dusk, it just won't help much, I'd imagine. Kinda like how when you head into a night skiing session, there are those few runs where there's enough natural light to offset the lights and everything is flat. Once it gets good and dark the terrain lights up nicely.



It was dark enough in the woods by the end of our ride that lights would have made a big difference, IMHO.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 29, 2008)

bvibert said:


> It was dark enough in the woods by the end of our ride that lights would have made a big difference, IMHO.


Seriously, if you don't have a light on your bike, then put one of these clip on style for your helmet in your camelbak.
I've been caught in the dark and its not fun, when you're not prepared.




Trekchick said:


> My advice:
> A light on your bike so you can see where your bike is headed, but also one of these clipped to your helmet vizor so you can see where you're looking.
> http://www.amazon.com/Hybrid-Light-...28-2152810?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1220013782&sr=8-1


----------



## Greg (Aug 29, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Seriously, if you don't have a light on your bike, then put one of these clip on style for your helmet in your camelbak.
> I've been caught in the dark and its not fun, when you're not prepared.



I have a hiking headlamp in my pack just in case.  I have to see if I can rig it to my helmet somehow. I guess in a pinch, I could zip tie it on. It wasn't totally unnavigable. We knew how far we had to go as well as the trail system so we didn't worry about it.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Seriously, if you don't have a light on your bike, then put one of these clip on style for your helmet in your camelbak.
> I've been caught in the dark and its not fun, when you're not prepared.





Greg said:


> I have a hiking headlamp in my pack just in case.  I have to see if I can rig it to my helmet somehow. I guess in a pinch, I could zip tie it on. It wasn't totally unnavigable. We knew how far we had to go as well as the trail system so we didn't worry about it.



Like Greg said, it was still navigable, but a light would have helped.  If it wasn't a trail we were very familiar with it might have been more of  a problem.

I also have a headlamp in  my pack, but I'm also not sure I could get it to stay on my helmet.  I figured at the very least I could use it to walk out without my helmet on if we really got in trouble.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> I have a hiking headlamp in my pack just in case.  I have to see if I can rig it to my helmet somehow. I guess in a pinch, I could zip tie it on. It wasn't totally unnavigable. We knew how far we had to go as well as the trail system so we didn't worry about it.


Greg, this one is inexpensive and light weight.






You can see how it fits on Kris' helmet vizor.  Barely know its there.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Greg, this one is inexpensive and light weight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That does look like a good idea, but I don't think I have enough visor on my helmet to attach it to.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 29, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That does look like a good idea, but I don't think I have enough visor on my helmet to attach it to.



Just sharing what works for me and my ride group.
Headlight on the bike to see where the bike is headed, and a headlight clip on the visor to see where I'm looking.  

This one is the smaller version like Kris has, but it has 3 bulbs instead of 5.

Any way............ride in the dark if you prefer.  I'll keep using my nifty little light. ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Just sharing what works for me and my ride group.
> Headlight on the bike to see where the bike is headed, and a headlight clip on the visor to see where I'm looking.
> 
> This one is the smaller version like Kris has, but it has 3 bulbs instead of 5.
> ...



I'm not knocking it, just saying I don't think it would work for me.  Not did I say I wanted to ride in the dark.  I will come up with some solution.  Do the lights you posted give off enough light to see anything while traveling at speed?

My helmet and shorty visor in case you don't believe me.
http://www.backcountryoutlet.com/outlet/LIM0002/Limar-911-Bike-Helmet.html









Maybe those lights are smaller than they look and would fit??


----------



## tjf67 (Aug 29, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Just sharing what works for me and my ride group.
> Headlight on the bike to see where the bike is headed, and a headlight clip on the visor to see where I'm looking.
> 
> This one is the smaller version like Kris has, but it has 3 bulbs instead of 5.
> ...



I keep two on my handlebars and one on my helmet.  Great for those 24 hr races


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 29, 2008)

LEDs just don't cut it for me. I have a small headlamp I carry, but that's just for emergencies, because its really not enough for real riding. When you're bombing down a rocky trail you just want a bright-a** light, and preferably something with a spot, not a hazy glow. HIDs are the best and most expensive.

I have some Halogens which is a price compromise for me - used this one all last winter season. Mounted it on my helmet:
http://www.bikelights.com/Products/solo_logic.htm


Then I got this one on Chainlove recently to use in the city and on the handlebars of the mtb, complementing the other one:
http://www.bikelights.com/Products/Solo.htm

...you can never have enough light when riding at night. Its one thing if you are low speed and riding on fireroads, but another if you still want to hit all the fast techy trails of Summer. 

I think lights are worth it, especially in CT, where the shoulder season is pretty long and dark, so you have plenty of night riding to do before the snow starts falling.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 29, 2008)

Brian, I know you're not knocking it, but then I didn't realize you had such a goofy visor.  What does that goofy visor thing do for you anyway?

*Yes, I'm giving you chit.  Why?  No explaination necessary


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 29, 2008)

I always thought he just had a big pumpkin which made the visor look small;-), but thanks for pointing out it is indeed a small visor.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Brian, I know you're not knocking it, but then I didn't realize you had such a goofy visor.  What does that goofy visor thing do for you anyway?
> 
> *Yes, I'm giving you chit.  Why?  No explaination necessary



It doesn't get in my way, that's what it does.  On my old helmet I almost always rode with the visor removed because it would obstruct my field of view without me straining my neck to lift my head up enough.  I was pretty stretched out on my old bike, so it might not be as much of a problem on the bike I'm on now.  I don't see much use for visors anyway.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 29, 2008)

This may not be the theory of anyone else, but I think MTB helmets are more inclined to have a visor for deflecting debris.
I know my visor has had some stuff hit it that would have gone into the top of my glasses.  I'm extremely eye conscious and am happy to keep my visor.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2008)

I should be more eye conscious, but I'm not.  I don't even wear glasses most of the time..


----------



## Greg (Aug 29, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> This may not be the theory of anyone else, but I think MTB helmets are more inclined to have a visor for deflecting debris.
> I know my visor has had some stuff hit it that would have gone into the top of my glasses.  I'm extremely eye conscious and am happy to keep my visor.



Totally agree. If I'm riding a narrow trail, I often times position my visor as a block. I should be better about the eye protection too.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 29, 2008)

I bought some riding glasses a good month ago and now I can't find them and I really doubt the cleaning lady has any use for them.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2008)

My cleaning lady uses mine all the time.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 29, 2008)

bvibert said:


> My cleaning lady uses mine all the time.


Looks like you are own your own for dinner tonight!


----------



## severine (Aug 29, 2008)

bvibert said:


> My cleaning lady uses mine all the time.


Oh, that's real nice.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2008)

severine said:


> Oh, that's real nice.



You always say how you're always picking up after me...   And you do use my glasses...


----------



## severine (Aug 29, 2008)

bvibert said:


> You always say how you're always picking up after me...   And you do use my glasses...


I would hope you consider me more than your "cleaning lady."  :roll:


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 29, 2008)

You know what to do now Brian?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> You know what to do now Brian?



Get one of those clip on head lamps so I can see while I'm 'punishing' my cleaning lady?


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 29, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Get one of those clip on head lamps so I can see while I'm 'punishing' my cleaning lady?


Yup!
Sounds like an undercover op!


----------



## severine (Aug 29, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Get one of those clip on head lamps so I can see while I'm 'punishing' my cleaning lady?





Trekchick said:


> Yup!
> Sounds like an undercover op!


  I'm scared!


----------

